
Gif image encoded into DNA of bacteria - jv22222
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-40585299
======
jv22222
Imagine the use cases for this in sci-fi. For example, you could encode full
plans of the death star into the protagonists DNA!

------
andrewfromx
only 90% accuracy! So it's very lossey perfect for jpeg.

